
Why Would Amazon Want to Be the New Barnes and Noble? - kareemm
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/why-would-amazon-want-to-be-the-new-barnes-noble
======
stray
Because of the limited range of drone delivery vehicles, of course.

